# Sismos lentos e Sismos rápidos



## fablept (24 Dez 2013 às 00:57)

Boas.

À cerca de uns meses encontrei um artigo sobre um sismo que estava a ocorrer na Nova Zelândia que já tinha duração de vários meses e que a energia libertada equivaleu a um sismo de magnitude de 7, na altura fez-me um bocado de confusão, então descobri que se tratava de um sismo lento, uma "nova" categoria de sismos, descoberta por um Japonês à cerca de 10 anos. A introdução de GPS ajudou e muito esta descoberta.

Um sismo rápido é o tradicional sismo que conhecemos, que provocam os maiores danos, em que existe uma onda primária e uma onda secundária. Dando o exemplo de uma zona de subducção, à medida que uma placa desloca-se para baixo de outra placa, gere-se tensão na fronteira das duas placas, até certo ponto em que há uma ruptura repentina e provoca um sismo, quanto maior for a ruptura da placa, maior será a magnitude do sismo.

Num sismo lento, há um movimento mas de forma muito mais lenta, por exemplo na zona das Cascades (Canada/EUA), a cada 12/15 meses existe um episódio de sismos lentos, a tensão acumula, mas em vez de haver uma libertação de energia repentina (sismo rápido), existe uma libertação contínua de energia sob forma de tremor (tipo de sismo lento) e cada tremor pode durar entre minutos a várias semanas. O mais curioso é o padrão que estes episódios (Slow Slip Event) tem, a cada 12/15 meses, praticamente as mesmas zonas tem estes tremores. Estão confirmados estes sismos em zonas de subducção como o Japão, México, EUA, Nova Zelândia, etc, mas como estas zonas são as que provocam os sismos rápidos de maior magnitude são as zonas mais estudadas e que possuem maior número de sensores, por isso poderá haver muitas outras zonas em que poderão ocorrer estes sismos. 

Tipos de sismos lentos
-Tremor
-VLF (Very Low Frequency)
-LFE  (Low Frequency Earthquake)

Comparação entre registos de sismos lentos/rápidos







Aqui fica um registo de um tremor (sismo lento) que encontrei na zona de Cascades, a frequência dominante do sismo entre 1-5Hz..este tipo de sismos em zonas vulcânicas podem ser facilmente confundidos por um tremor vulcânico.





Fonte: Iris, Rede UW, Estação HDW.

Para consultar um dia com um tremor:
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.htm...=2012-09-26T00:00:00.00&dur=80000&output=plot


Excelente documentário sobre sismos lentos (Pós sismo Japão 2011)


Sobre Sismos Rápidos/Sismos Lentos


Webinar sobre sismos lentos


Mais info.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_earthquake
http://www.pnsn.org/tremor/overview


----------



## fablept (5 Ago 2015 às 01:56)

Palestra muito ligeira (estilo britânico    ) sobre este novos tipos de sismos..


Abordam:
-Diferença entre escala Ritcher (Amplitude) e Moment (extensão da ruptura da falha). O problema da escala ritcher nos sismos rápidos/lentos.

-Eventos tipo "Creep" (slow slip events). Sismos silenciosos, sem amplitude (não são sentidos), de baixa velocidade, acredita-se que são originados em zonas de subducção  com grande lubrificação (sedimentos), em que não há um grande acumular de tensão, pois quando a placa desloca-se, devido à lubrificação, não ocorre praticamente nenhuma frição entre as duas placas, basicamente as placas deslizam "livremente". Mas apesar de aparentar serem sismos "inocentes", este eventos podem provocar tensão noutras zonas da fronteira das placas.

-Sismos Tsunami (falta a tradução para PT). Sismos mais lentos que os do tipo rápido (os mais comuns) e mais lentos que os do tipo "creep", de muito menor amplitude do que os sismos rápidos, mas que provocam tsunamis enormes, isto porque ocorrem a velocidades menores do que os sismos rápidos e a uma velocidade semelhante às ondas de um tsunami, resultando na amplificação da onda. Um dos perigos destes sismos, é que os tsunamis está associado a sismos de grande magnitude, e estes sismos não tem a proporção normal (> magnitude do sismo > a probabilidade de ocorrer um tsunami), logo as pessoas podem sentir um longo mas ligeiro sismo, e pensar que não é algo de preocupante, e o sismo poderá ter  ocorrido a escassos kms da zona costeira.


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 15:55)

fablept disse:


> Mais info.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_earthquake
> http://www.pnsn.org/tremor/overview


Muito bom!! 
Algo que desconhecia mesmo!!


----------

